# It looks like firmware v1.2.0 for the Canon EOS R will be released on April 18, 2019



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2019)

> Last month it was announced that Canon would be releasing firmware v.1.2.0 for the Canon EOS R sometime in April.
> Now, according to the Canon Canada web site, the firmware will be released on April 18, 2019.
> Here’s a recap of what v1.2.0 will bring to the EOS R:
> *Enhancements:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## pmarcig (Apr 11, 2019)

I just hope it works better. If Servo Eye AF works just like it does currently - only in servo - that would be somewhat disappointing.


----------



## ColinJR (Apr 11, 2019)

I thought Canon said they were going to be more aggressive with firmware updates. There's only been one update so far, which was extremely minor, and now this? 

You know how you can make people happy Canon? You know, the people that took a leap of faith with your brand new product? NEW FEATURES. Improve the way the Mfn bar works! Add an intervelometer timer feature! Add a focus stacking feature! Improve your tracking algorithms! 

The stuff in this update should have been there day 1.


----------



## miketcool (Apr 11, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> You know how you can make people happy Canon? You know, the people that took a leap of faith with your brand new product? NEW FEATURES. Improve the way the Mfn bar works! Add an intervelometer timer feature! Add a focus stacking feature! Improve your tracking algorithms!



I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm happy to see this update. 

If i can say a wishlist: 8 fps in silent shot mode and obture up to 1/16000 at least in that mode, this would be great (fuji xt3 can do 14 fps with electronic shutter and 1/32000, if i dont remember bad) so 8 fps isn't a crazy thing


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 11, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> I thought Canon said they were going to be more aggressive with firmware updates. There's only been one update so far, which was extremely minor, and now this?
> 
> You know how you can make people happy Canon? You know, the people that took a leap of faith with your brand new product? NEW FEATURES. Improve the way the Mfn bar works! Add an intervelometer timer feature! Add a focus stacking feature! Improve your tracking algorithms!
> 
> The stuff in this update should have been there day 1.


Canon is an extremely conservative company. They move slowly, and they produce cameras that are not exciting. Those cameras have great ergonomics and work reliably with no surprises. That is what professionals want, and if we consider their market share, it seems to be what the masses want.

If you want the latest and greatest gadgetry and features, look at Olympus or Panasonic. Canon is not for you. If you want a camera that is easy to use and works, go Canon!


----------



## Isaacheus (Apr 11, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.



The intervalometer feature is a bit of an off one out though, a number of other Canon cameras have this (6dmk2, 5dmk4, rp?) so surely it wouldn't break reliability? It's always nice to have it there as a backup. Other features may be more difficult sure but even then, Canon have done updates before without breaking things, for example the af at f8 in the 5dmk3 ?


----------



## miketcool (Apr 11, 2019)

Isaacheus said:


> The intervalometer feature is a bit of an off one out though, a number of other Canon cameras have this (6dmk2, 5dmk4, rp?) so surely it wouldn't break reliability? It's always nice to have it there as a backup. Other features may be more difficult sure but even then, Canon have done updates before without breaking things, for example the af at f8 in the 5dmk3 ?



I'm not a software or hardware engineer. I cannot speak on the board and servo differences inside the EOS R over the 5Dmk4. Maybe there is a power issue with the curtain shutter that doesn't exist on the RP that can cause 5% of the bodies to lose shutter longevity, who knows. I do know from years of using electronic devices, not every update works as intended. Sometimes you get a feature, but 6 months later learn that the firmware change has caused a fault elsewhere and ******* your equipment.

Point is, I would rather them take their time to add it properly, or use an external before compromising the performance of the tool that makes me a living.


----------



## herion (Apr 12, 2019)

I was really hoping that the swipe/select of AF points would move with the orientation of the camera. The selection of the screen quadrant (e.g relative left, absolute right) don't rotate with the camera's firmware right now


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Canon is an extremely conservative company. They move slowly, and they produce cameras that are not exciting. Those cameras have great ergonomics and work reliably with no surprises. That is what professionals want, and if we consider their market share, it seems to be what the masses want.
> 
> If you want the latest and greatest gadgetry and features, look at Olympus or Panasonic. Canon is not for you. If you want a camera that is easy to use and works, go Canon!


By that logic they should at least get Nikon then.


----------



## vjlex (Apr 12, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.



Great that you're satisfied, but not sure what that has to do with other Canon customers who would like a bit more for their own purposes. Many of those same customers believe that reliability and features are not mutually exclusive.

Personally, I agree with you. I love Canon's quality and reliability. I'm generally satisfied with the features my bodies have. But I'll never defend their slow, conservative pace for adding features. It's not my place as a customer. Nor do I believe it's about their incapability to implement cutting edge features properly, as much as it's about wanting to get as much profit on older technology as they can so they'll still have something to sell us next product cycle. Always leave 'em wanting more...


----------



## epiieq1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Canon is an extremely conservative company. They move slowly, and they produce cameras that are not exciting. Those cameras have great ergonomics and work reliably with no surprises. That is what professionals want, and if we consider their market share, it seems to be what the masses want.
> 
> If you want the latest and greatest gadgetry and features, look at Olympus or Panasonic. Canon is not for you. If you want a camera that is easy to use and works, go Canon!



But if this was the case, then this camera would have dual card slots, no? If it's truly a pro body then it's a disappointment (I shoot wedding/portrait work and always use dual slots), if it's not, then Canon needs to take some chances and show that they can compete with the whippersnappers that are trying to woo others away. By not taking chances here, it's telling everyone that they really are just talking and not changing like they said they'd would (being more aggressive). I've been all Canon since I really got back into Photography, but with my experience in tech (software side), I'm starting to see behaviors that monolithic companies rode into the sunset on while the ones that rapidly responded to change made it out. Yes, we want reliability, BUT, if Canon doesn't have full suites of automated testing/regression testing at this point? They're going to be out of luck anyways.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2019)

'Under certain conditions information displayed in the electronic viewfinder was not properly rotated.'

Yay!

I would of liked the ability to set my own burst fps though. 8 is a bit fast, 6 would be ideal as it'll take almost 100 shots to fill the buffer at that speed


----------



## Talys (Apr 12, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.


One of the most annoying aspects of modern phones, tablets and PCs is that "free" feature updates often have unintended, negative consequences. I do not want my camera to be that way. I don't want the Microsoft/Google/Apple model of annual or bi-annual feature updates that might render my camera _less_ useful, or introduce some annoying aspect that I can't roll back.


----------



## max_sr (Apr 12, 2019)

Talys said:


> One of the most annoying aspects of modern phones, tablets and PCs is that "free" feature updates often have unintended, negative consequences. I do not want my camera to be that way. I don't want the Microsoft/Google/Apple model of annual or bi-annual feature updates that might render my camera _less_ useful, or introduce some annoying aspect that I can't roll back.



Just don't install it then.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 12, 2019)

epiieq1 said:


> By not taking chances here, it's telling everyone that they really are just talking and not changing like they said they'd would (being more aggressive).



I have to disagree with you based on Canon's new and upcoming products. We've already seen what most agree to be amazing glass coming from the development of the new RF mount, and two very good (though not pro) FF bodies. The glass scheduled to be released at the end of 2019 adds to the arsenal, and if...here's the big if...Canon releases the pro-level R body in 2020 with IBIS and dual card slots which they have been hinting at, and pros have been waiting for, they'll be in a great position. I visualize them pulling back the slingshot right now, getting ready to move forward rapidly in 2020 and beyond.


----------



## epiieq1 (Apr 12, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> I have to disagree with you based on Canon's new and upcoming products. We've already seen what most agree to be amazing glass coming from the development of the new RF mount, and two very good (though not pro) FF bodies. The glass scheduled to be released at the end of 2019 adds to the arsenal, and if...here's the big if...Canon releases the pro-level R body in 2020 with IBIS and dual card slots which they have been hinting at, and pros have been waiting for, they'll be in a great position. I visualize them pulling back the slingshot right now, getting ready to move forward rapidly in 2020 and beyond.


And yet this article has statements that make me doubt IBIS will be in this body. Also, the 6 lenses this year are paper launches. Yes, I have no doubt Canon will release great glass, BUT, the body to me is the big question.


----------



## mpmark (Apr 12, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.



Amen! someone that sees beyond all the glitterly flashy lights that people think they need these days.


----------



## ColinJR (Apr 12, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I and many other Canon professionals are happy with firmware updates that don't brick our camera or change it's longevity. Many of us choose reliability over features. The most reliable intervelometers are external and give me a much wider range of features. Yes, it would be great to have this on my backup EOS R, but I would rather Canon focuses their engineering on making these into workhorses, not feature ponies.



These are not radical features like “apps on my camera!” I am suggesting here. It’s definitely possible to have both neat features and reliability, after all, MANY OF THESE FEATURES ARE ALREADY IN OTHER CANON MODELS.


----------



## rgeorge33 (Apr 13, 2019)

I just picked up the R last weekend and traded in my 5DIII for it. I take photos as a hobby. I'm not anything close to a professional, so I would love to see them continue to upgrade the autofocus and other features that help me take better photographs. Anything that helps improve the ratio of "keepers" to "throw-aways." Sony just released firmware for the A7III and A7RIII that improves their eye autofocus even more, to include dogs and cats. I get that Canon is conservative, but I'd love to see more innovation. The argument of professional need versus consumer want is pretty much moot. I'm not sure that Canon's gross sales figures care about the difference between professional and amateur dollars. If it improves the cameras and sells, they should consider it. Sony has sold a lot of feature ponies...


----------



## Talys (Apr 13, 2019)

max_sr said:


> Just don't install it then.


This is unrealistic. For computing devices it exposes too many security risks for example, if you say no to Windows feature updates, after a time, while the OS is supported, you won't get any updates at all) . For cameras, if you say no updates, you give up things like future lens compatibility. 

Personally, I'm fine with canon's ultraconservative firmware updates. I treat my camera more like a tool or appliance, and in these cases, I want the devices to work on day 1 reliably, and stay working that way.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 14, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> I just picked up the R last weekend and traded in my 5DIII for it. I take photos as a hobby. I'm not anything close to a professional, so I would love to see them continue to upgrade the autofocus and other features that help me take better photographs. Anything that helps improve the ratio of "keepers" to "throw-aways." Sony just released firmware for the A7III and A7RIII that improves their eye autofocus even more, to include dogs and cats. I get that Canon is conservative, but I'd love to see more innovation. The argument of professional need versus consumer want is pretty much moot. I'm not sure that Canon's gross sales figures care about the difference between professional and amateur dollars. If it improves the cameras and sells, they should consider it. Sony has sold a lot of feature ponies...



Why would you rather have Canon change how they do business instead of just... buying the Sony?


----------



## rgeorge33 (Apr 14, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Why would you rather have Canon change how they do business instead of just... buying the Sony?



I have a couple of significant reasons.


The ecosystem: I already own a fair amount of expensive Canon glass, a couple flashes, and the canon flash trigger.
Ergonomics: I have large hands and like the way the slightly bigger body feels. The buttons are well-placed. The menu is intuitive and easier to use than the Sony.

Beyond those reasons, I think Canon does a lot of things right. I don't think my wishing for improvement in eye autofocus is asking Canon to change their business practices. They have, in the past, demonstrated innovation and improvement in their products. That's all I'm hoping for in a firmware update. I'm not sure if you were being snarky or asking a legitimate question, but that was my sincere answer. I did look at Sony and if this were a Sony forum I'd be hoping that they improve their ergonomics and menu UI...


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 14, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> I have a couple of significant reasons.
> 
> 
> The ecosystem: I already own a fair amount of expensive Canon glass, a couple flashes, and the canon flash trigger.
> ...



Maybe a little snarky (it gets old to read people constantly saying how much better Sony is but not wanting to actually use them). I will say it's understandable to be frustrated with all the options in a market (no one makes the car I'd really like), but you have to pick from what's available, and no one likes a complainer. Animal Eye AF is clearly not a big enough feature to get you to give up the ecosystem and usability of Canon, and Canon is likely to continue to devote resources to the entree that is those areas rather than the dessert that Sony serves. There are finite development resources at any company, and Canon devotes theirs to different areas than Sony does. You keep buying Canon, which means they're making the right decision.


----------



## Gavin James (Apr 18, 2019)

One thing that I would like to change about my EOS R is the following: I don't want image previews in the viewfinder, at all! When I put the viewfinder up to my eye, all I want to see is what is at the other end of the lens, not what was at the other end of the lens. Quite often, I will be reviewing something when something interesting happens immediately in front of me, and I want the viewfinder to show me the now! Even a tenth of a second is too long! Can Canon please put that in the next firmware update? At present, the only alternative is to turn the image preview off entirely.


----------



## Gavin James (Apr 18, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Maybe a little snarky (it gets old to read people constantly saying how much better Sony is but not wanting to actually use them). I will say it's understandable to be frustrated with all the options in a market (no one makes the car I'd really like), but you have to pick from what's available, and no one likes a complainer. Animal Eye AF is clearly not a big enough feature to get you to give up the ecosystem and usability of Canon, and Canon is likely to continue to devote resources to the entree that is those areas rather than the dessert that Sony serves. There are finite development resources at any company, and Canon devotes theirs to different areas than Sony does. You keep buying Canon, which means they're making the right decision.


Exactly. Just look at sales of mirrorless cameras in Japan: the EOS M50 leads the pack, and there is another Canon there, and the RP came in at number 11, even though it had only been on sale for part of the month. They must be doing something right!


----------



## Gavin James (Apr 18, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> I have a couple of significant reasons.
> 
> 
> The ecosystem: I already own a fair amount of expensive Canon glass, a couple flashes, and the canon flash trigger.
> ...


Eye autofocus update available in the latest Firmware update, as of today, (18/4/2019), I believe.


----------



## Gavin James (Apr 18, 2019)

rgeorge33 said:


> I just picked up the R last weekend and traded in my 5DIII for it. I take photos as a hobby. I'm not anything close to a professional, so I would love to see them continue to upgrade the autofocus and other features that help me take better photographs. Anything that helps improve the ratio of "keepers" to "throw-aways." Sony just released firmware for the A7III and A7RIII that improves their eye autofocus even more, to include dogs and cats. I get that Canon is conservative, but I'd love to see more innovation. The argument of professional need versus consumer want is pretty much moot. I'm not sure that Canon's gross sales figures care about the difference between professional and amateur dollars. If it improves the cameras and sells, they should consider it. Sony has sold a lot of feature ponies...


I've just bought an EOS R and I find the autofocus exceptional. It just nails the focus point so fast. I'm not sure what the fuss is about, and yes, they have just updated the Firmware. When they released the EOS R, eye autofocus wasn't completely ready, so they left it out. It comes as standard on the EOS RP and they have released Firmware 1.2 to update it in the EOS R. Remember, a lot of features are now possible through the hardware: that means they just need to update the firmware.


----------



## Gavin James (Apr 18, 2019)

ColinJR said:


> These are not radical features like “apps on my camera!” I am suggesting here. It’s definitely possible to have both neat features and reliability, after all, MANY OF THESE FEATURES ARE ALREADY IN OTHER CANON MODELS.


And they will be released as time goes on.  The main thing is getting the new mount sorted. Other things will come through Firmware updates.


----------

